

80% of Small Businesses Fail in 18 Months? - saurabh
http://ethanvanderbuilt.com/2014/08/24/80-small-businesses-fail-18-months/

======
selasdia
I'd heard that 9 out of 10 new firms fail in the first year, and believed it.
Glad to know that it's not true. Here's further confirmation:
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/fact-
checker/wp/2014/01/...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/fact-
checker/wp/2014/01/27/do-9-out-of-10-new-businesses-fail-as-rand-paul-claims/)

